# mtree symlinks



## kagura-san (May 24, 2009)

Hello

I run machine with mostly ro mounted SSD HDDs. /var is mfs, so I moved /var/db/ports and /var/db/pkg to /usr/local/etc/. Then I tried to modify var populating to create symlinks at startup, but something goes wrong and symlinks are never created.

Can anyone find sometring wrong about this part of /etc/mtree/BSD.var.dist file?


```
#...
/set mode=755
    db
        #...
        pkg      type=link link=/usr/local/etc/pkg
        ports    type=link link=/usr/local/etc/ports
        # ...
    ..
#...
```

#... means "some unchanged text missing"

Thank you


----------



## kagura-san (May 24, 2009)

Solved 

The problem was in the /etc/rc.d/var file. As a default, it uses -d option for mtree, which then creates only directories.

Sorry for posting..


----------

